# Poulan Pro 330 vs Stihl MS260 Pro



## leeave96 (Apr 20, 2010)

I took my new Stihl MS260 Pro out for it's first firewood workout thought I'd offer a review as compared to my fine Poulan Pro 330.

MS260 = 50cc
PP330 = 54cc

Both saws have 16 inch bar with 3/8 square top chain.

This MS260 is VERY light and balanced and compact. The 330 is heavy and bulky - but looks very cool.

I found the decompression on the MS260, while maybe not necessary for a saw of this size, a nice touch. I keep thinking about my achie back and the decompression makes things a tad easier on my achie shoulder 

The MS260 started without a hitch and off I was cutting. A little oak, a little locust and some other junk wood - all of it dead stuff.

I like my Poulan Pro 330 and would buy another, but then again, I like tinkering with saws, mowers, tillers - well you get the idea.

But, sometimes while you are tinkering with stuff, you forget they still make super out of the box chainsaws. Here's what I mean:

Starting: MS260 - super easy, PP330 - a little more cranking.

Oiling: MS260 - only slings oil when the chain is moving. PP330 - oil is being pumped all the time. Set the saw down, lots of oil build-up and makes a mess by the end of the day.

Clutch: MS260 - Inboard w/rim sprocket, very clean, easy to service. PP330 - outboard clutch.

Spikes: MS260 - Perfect. PP330 - Oversize spikes, makes me wish I had got an 18 inch bar instead of a 16 inch bar because the spike are so BIG. On the other hand, the big spikes look cool.

Idle: MS260 - I ran a tank of gas through it, set it down, had it roll over, cut in all kinds of positions and the thing just returned to normal idle after cutting, NEVER cutting out. PP330 - I am still working on that idle deal as it has a clever way of cutting off just when I reach down to grab the handle LOL!

That's all I can think of for now.

I'm keeping my PP330 as it has a place in my fleet and would recommend it in spite of my comments above. Given the price, I think you just live with those things. As for the MS260, it really IS a keeper. With all the junk that is being pumped out these days, it is nice to be able to buy a top shelf saw that works as advertised straight out of the box.

Thanks!
Bill


----------



## wooddog (Apr 20, 2010)

What is the comparison on price of each Sir? Never seen a poulan 330 before at my dealers or my bench.


----------



## indiansprings (Apr 20, 2010)

Nice write up, basically tells the story between "most" pro saws and home owner box stores, I know which one will be going fifteen years from now with minimal maint, and which one will have more work done to it in the long run, bottom line, most of the time you get what you pay for. Rep sent.


----------



## 7sleeper (Apr 20, 2010)

leeave96 said:


> .........
> Idle: MS260 - I ran a tank of gas through it, set it down, had it roll over, cut in all kinds of positions and the thing just returned to normal idle after cutting, NEVER cutting out. PP330 - I am still working on that idle deal as it has a clever way of cutting off just when I reach down to grab the handle LOL!
> 
> .......
> ...



Nice description of a fun day out. 

The idle problem has been elaboratly been discused here before and the consens is to install a new carb.(I forgot what model) => Idle problems a thing of the past!

Use the search and check out some of the old threads.

Good luck

7


----------



## luvsaws (Apr 20, 2010)

Glad to hear you like the saw!
The 026/260 is my favorite!!!


----------



## leeave96 (Apr 20, 2010)

wooddog said:


> What is the comparison on price of each Sir? Never seen a poulan 330 before at my dealers or my bench.



Dang! I forgot that one and it's a big difference.

The MS260 Pro was $510 plus tax. The PP330 was $200 plus tax.

Good catch.

Thanks!
Bill


----------



## KRP (Apr 20, 2010)

Kind of like the difference between a Bernina and a Singer.

If you don't get it, ask the women of the house..

I know, I messed up and had to by her the former.


----------



## Sprintcar (Apr 20, 2010)

KRP said:


> Kind of like the difference between a Bernina and a Singer.
> 
> If you don't get it, ask the women of the house..
> 
> I know, I messed up and had to by her the former.



+1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Man them sewing machines are EXPENSIVE! She had to get the Singer that does everything cept make dinner. Button Hos, does that sound right, zig-zag, I thought they made rolling papers, just about everything you think a sewing machine will do, this one will do it.

Now to saws. I have three or four PP330's, never had a carb problem, run 18 inch bars on em with .325, well balanced, all of them run great. I have two 026 Pros running 17 inch bars, great saws also. It just depends which one I pick up.


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Apr 20, 2010)

For the price of the 330 you could buy almost 3 of them with the amount of the 260.
Don't get me wrong the 260 is one of my favorite saws. But the 330 is the best deal out there. I don't care what brand you look at it just can't be beat $ wise as far as a new saw that size. 
By the way the 330 will probably be running just fine in 15yrs too.


----------



## joe25DA (Apr 20, 2010)

:agree2:


----------



## barneyrb (Apr 20, 2010)

On my 335 I put these dogs on and it required the holes to be slightly elongated on the inner dog, and on the outer dog all that is required is to trim and redrill the rear hole.

http://www.baileysonline.com/itemdetail.asp?item=17168&catID=1779


----------



## Sprintcar (Apr 20, 2010)

Stephen C. said:


> :agree2:
> I have an old 3450 that is the same basic saw, it is well over 15 years old and still runs well.



I know guys that have the 3450, 54cc and the 3750, 60cc Poulans and swear by them. One of the is a 1995 saw and runs as good as the day he bought it. Of course he's kinda particular about his saws. He bought three pistons and a cylinder when he bought that 3750, never used any of them, yet. Those were great saws, shame they don't bring them back.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Apr 20, 2010)

Bill, put a 20" bar and 3/8's chain on both, go cut some 20" Oak and then come back with your performance findings.


----------



## Sprintcar (Apr 20, 2010)

Modifiedmark said:


> Bill, put a 20" bar and 3/8's chain on both, go cut some 20" Oak and then come back with your performance findings.





Yeah, what he said!!!!!!!!!!

:agree2:

:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## leeave96 (Apr 20, 2010)

Stephen C. said:


> The spikes on the 330 are just more than I can live with. I was a mechanical designer for 40 years and I am just plain offended by such things so I took matters into my own hands.
> I spent about 15 minutes working my spikes over with my 18 volt DeWalt cordless grinder with a thin kerf steel cut off wheel and the results were very good. I changed them from 3 very large teeth to 4 more reasonable looking teeth. (I used the ones on my Stihl 036 as a pattern)
> 
> I also swaped out the 22" bar for an 18 with lp chain, that didn't look right so I went to a 15" bar from Baileys and topped it with a 3/8-.058 full chisel.
> ...



No doubt the 330 is a good deal, that's how one wound-up in my fleet. I agree the 330 is a quite saw. It is funny, my brother has a 46cc Poulan similiar to the 4620 that is green. I think it is a 2900 model. The 330 sounds just about the same as his - sort of quite and a bit muffled.

Your 330 looks a bit stubby with that big body and short 15 inch bar - just as mine does with the 16 inch bar, but it is much better balanced IMHO.

When I get some time, I plan on re-working the spikes on my 330 and maybe a carb swap too - after I get a few more tanks of gas through it.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Modifiedmark (Apr 20, 2010)

leeave96 said:


> No doubt the 330 is a good deal, that's how one wound-up in my fleet. I agree the 330 is a quite saw. It is funny, my brother has a 46cc Poulan similiar to the 4620 that is green. I think it is a 2900 model. The 330 sounds just about the same as his - sort of quite and a bit muffled.
> 
> Your 330 looks a bit stubby with that big body and short 15 inch bar - just as mine does with the 16 inch bar, but it is much better balanced IMHO.
> 
> ...



Bill, if your saw is still under the 2 year warranty, just take it in and get a new carb put on it if it needs it. 

Where was all the hullabloo when the Huskys were sent out with bad Walbros????


----------



## leeave96 (Apr 20, 2010)

Mark,

No need to swap to a 20 inch bar. I have found over the past 40 years that a 16 inch bar will handle all of the oak and locust I cut for firewood. On the other hand, I have been able to get by with a 14 inch bar for brush cutting chores 

As I mentioned to you in a dialog a while back that I bought my fine 330 at a store a couple of hours away from where I live - a drive that is through West Virginia's mountains along some narrow roads! When I get time, if I decide to make a change, I'll take care of it myself - no need for warranty on this one.

I can't speak to the Husky carb outrage.

The bottom line is - is that while Poulan has their place (including in my fleet), there are better new saws out there and Stihl spanks Poulan EVERY time you look for a new saw with the "pro" designation.

Bill


----------



## MostShady1 (Apr 20, 2010)

leeave96 said:


> Mark,
> 
> No need to swap to a 20 inch bar. I have found over the past 40 years that a 16 inch bar will handle all of the oak and locust I cut for firewood. On the other hand, I have been able to get by with a 14 inch bar for brush cutting chores
> 
> ...



These days, yes. But let's not forget, Poulan had their time!
This is my 23 year old 3400, just this spring!


----------



## leeave96 (Apr 20, 2010)

MostShady1 said:


> These days, yes. But let's not forget, Poulan had their time!
> This is my 23 year old 3400, just this spring!




No doubt! One of the first chainsaws I seen as a kid was my grandparent's Dayton (aka Poulan).

Much respect for those old Poulans!

Bill


----------



## Farm_Boy_61 (Apr 29, 2010)

My 330 had the idle problem, wasnt too bad, but after I opened the muffler up quite a bit the idle is barely noticable. and it sounds very nice, and not too much louder. I modded mine by two 1/2 holes in the diffuser, took out the cross over tube, ground the exit hole out pretty big and removed spark arrestor screen. I have a 20" Oregon Pro-lite and have cut down and bucked around 50 or more logs and cut around 10 truck loads of wood. tree sizes range from 12" to 26" and it handles them all.


----------



## Under_Pressure (Apr 30, 2010)

Can't complain about my 330 so far. I did have to mess with the carb to get the idle and acceleration right, but it seems OK now. Probably not the saw if you just want to pull it out of the box and run it, but if you take the time to work with the carb and muffler, it's quite a deal. I also had to pull the cylinder because the spark plug was so darn tight that a piece of porcelain broke off inside when I was trying to get it out. The local TSC has one more left- it must be a return because it's on the floor, out of the box with the bar installed and looks like it has been run. It's down to $149 so far- if it gets below $120, I may have no choice.... I see these as the last chance to buy a brand new Poulan that lives up to the standards of the 3400s, 4000s, etc.


----------

